# Internals / utils written in C++



## z662 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just wanted to know if there were any internals or FreeBSD utilities written in C++.  I know that a vast majority of all the code is in C, but I have been learning C++ for a couple of different non BSD related reasons.  I was hoping some day to commit work to FreeBSD, hence wondered if there is any possibility of doing so as a C++ coder, or if C is the only way to do so. Please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

AFAICS, there's only some c++ stuff in the contrib/ and crypto/ parts of the source tree, and even there it's extremely limited (expat, groff, openssl). Didn't perform a pervasive search, but that appears to be about all.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2010)

Of course if you create a utility that's going to be installed as a port you can write it in any language you like :e


----------



## phoenix (Feb 26, 2010)

The only one I can think of off-hand is *devd*, but I believe there are one or two more.

The general consensus I've seen on the mailing lists is to use C for as much as possible in the base OS.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah yes, .cc is one I forgot so search for. Ok, add devd, /contrib/gperf and /contrib/libstdc++ (doh)...


----------



## z662 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,  so it seems there is SOME out there, not a complete loss.  I am actually happy to hear that most is all written in C considering it is the best tool for the job.  Either way I will probably do as suggested SirDice said and work on a port of some sort and write it in CPP.  Or depending how elaborate it is (or lack of  )  I may decide to compile it in C.  Who knows, lots of options... Thanks again!


----------

